# Before You Try Product -- Let Me



## Androlean Result (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello. I am 35 y.o. male who went searching for steroids on the web. Soon I found the AndroLean product and quickly realized it was not steroids, but figured it was a nice start for me since I have never done steroids. My definition of steroids is injectable testosterone which I might try later. I have never been a weight lifter. I'm just some dude who went looking for steroids and wound up trying out this Dietary Supplement. My definition of what a dietary supplement is like something you can get at any health store. So, I wondered, what is it? It's something called DHEA. It's supposed to cause your body to manage its own testosterone. It is NOT testosterone or some drug like A-bomb or D-bol. (both oral steroids that I almost ordered from an overseas type website, but didn't cuz I wimped out and figured I'd better leave it alone for many reasons) Anyway, I wanted to try an oral steroid because I didn't want to shoot it in my butt. Then, I realized I didn't know what I was talking about and had better ask. So, I wound up going through forums. Then I bought the Andro Lean dietary supplement to try it out. I also bought Chrysin. I don't know exactly what it does either, but it's harmless. Bottom line: I wanted to post my results from taking this stuff Androlean (DHEA) and Chrysin. Both are over the counter stuff you can get anywhere and legal. So far I have it figured like this. I don't need real steroids to get the result I want. I just want to get this spare tire off me and trim some fat off the middle and experiment with this dietary supplement. I weigh 180 lbs and am around 5'8". I don't expect to become a monster off this. Really though, it's for some 35 year old dude who just wants to take something with his light workout to trim some fat. That's what I think about it. Noticable side effects: oily skin, mild acne, mild increase in libido and general aggression. When I take the Chrysin it seems to balance me out. I couldn't tell I had taken anything at all until about 72 hours later. Which is where I'm at now. Anyway, I've compared prices and the primordial (andro lean) seems expensive, but it's like... they sent me two bottles of it. I really didn't want that much. lol. I just wanted to try it. Anyway, I will come back to update so that others know what they are buying and what my result is. I really don't think I need to juice any of the real steroids. I read about people who used test and they said it's like a big result and change in your body. This is really mild. A little more energy, interest in sex, and that's about all I can tell at 72 hours. Haven't really gained or lost weight. Haven't really worked out and don't plan to. Haven't changed diet and don't plan to. I want to know the results at the end of taking this dietary supplement as they say to do it on the box. I honestly think it's for dudes like me who are 35 and want to be lazy and take a pill and think they're doing something about their broadening gut and butt. But still, I will post results if anything dramatic really happens. I don't expect it to. Also, I am an alcoholic. Thus the gut. So I plan to continue my drinking schedule to see what's up. I'm not going to change anything about myself and just take these dietary supplements and see what result is....

I will come back and update in a few weeks.

Dang, I should have called myself guinea pig.

p.s. I want the result to be to get leaner in problem areas (gut / butt) and bigger in arms legs and all that. See what I mean? That's what I want to do.


----------



## Androlean Result (Sep 19, 2011)

*Welcome from the Introduction Page.*

I got some really good feedback from you guys on the Introduction / Welcome page.  People were really nice about it.  I think I should field some questions from that page.

I realize that sitting around drinking beer isn't going to do me any good, but my point was I wanted to be a kind of control project just to see what would happen to a dude like me if I simply take supplements and do no life changes.  

People have reasoned with me that this is a pointless thing to do.  I agree.  So, I'm gonna test two other popular products as work out.  I think I will also stop drinking heavily (vodka) and stick mostly to a couple of beers on the weekend.

Exercise Products to be tested:
1.  Shake Weight!
2.  Stair Stepper!

Need assistance on what to eat.  Goal:  Lose mid-section fat.

So how often do I need to workout?  I don't have a lot of time.  So I think maybe 3 times a week?

Answer to another question:  No I don't plan on any PCT.  People say it's not necessary if you're only using supplements.

Side effects:  (This could just be in my head)  I think I have noticed my finger nails growing more quickly since starting Androlean (DHEA) and TestoSurge (Chrysin).  More nose hair?  LOL?   It's been 4 days.  Kind of feel jittery sometimes.  Restless in sleep if I take in the evening before bed.  Chrysin seems to relieve jittery feeling.

Effect:  Energy level up, depression level down, and feel better actually.  I feel like working out. 

Final Question:  Should I do before and after pictures?  

Thanks again guys.  I know I don't know anything about it, but I want to get some help from people who know.  I'm a newb.

Holler!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is a serious post or not?


----------



## jonnybravoSA (Sep 21, 2011)

This must be a joke: shake weight and stair stepper?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## performance1978 (Sep 22, 2011)

This can't be real.  funny though


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 23, 2011)

I use my shake weight daily....


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this dude for real or what? He can't be. This is either a fat lazy MF with nothing better to do or some underaged Kid f-ing with us on his spare time. WTF

Shake Weight-

You know this dude is on the other end laughing his ass off sipping on his vodka.

Probably some fat troll sitting on the other end butt ass naked in his chair shaking his weight while writing this post. 

Looser

I'm - repping this bitch


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh man. You need a lot of help lol


----------



## gearin up (Sep 23, 2011)

there you have it!!! More nose hair, longer nails!!


----------



## chold (Sep 23, 2011)

should try P90X while you're at it...


----------



## picklez (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## smithf3 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Androlean Result (Sep 24, 2011)

I get it that some of you are serious body builders and all that, but others just need advice about getting in shape.  I don't need all those heavy weights to lose mid section fat and tone up.  I'm not going to be in any Mr. Universe contests soon so...  I'm being serious.  I just need advice from people genuinely interested in helping me.  I'm just asking for a little help.  

So far I've lost 4lbs.  I think it's almost entirely from the supplements.  I haven't really changed my diet yet.  I have cut back on alcohol a lot.  My shake weight hasn't gotten here yet.  It's not supposed to make you bigger, but rip you.  I'm serious about trying it too.  I'm not making this up for a joke.  So, if you can give me advice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 24, 2011)

Androlean Result said:


> So far I've lost 4lbs.  I think it's almost entirely from the supplements.


And your reasoning is


Androlean Result said:


> I haven't really changed my diet yet.  I have cut back on alcohol a lot.


Of course cutting back on alcohol is not a change in your diet?

I hope that you are a troll. You're better off being lonely than stupid.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 24, 2011)

Androlean Result said:


> I get it that some of you are serious body builders and all that, but others just need advice about getting in shape.  I don't need all those heavy weights to lose mid section fat and tone up.  I'm not going to be in any Mr. Universe contests soon so...  I'm being serious.  I just need advice from people genuinely interested in helping me.  I'm just asking for a little help.
> 
> So far I've lost 4lbs.  I think it's almost entirely from the supplements.  I haven't really changed my diet yet.  I have cut back on alcohol a lot.  My shake weight hasn't gotten here yet.  It's not supposed to make you bigger, but rip you.  I'm serious about trying it too.  I'm not making this up for a joke.  So, if you can give me advice I'd appreciate it.



Return the shake weight and get a gym membership bud< best advice I can give you. Since you are a beginner I suggest not relying on supplements either.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

If this is serious, you need to start over and read the stickies


----------



## Androlean Result (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, it seems that there is little help here.  I think I will go join a forum where people are more helpful.

Goodbye


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, keep the thread on topic and stop the flaming. I just deleted a few posts in the thread.

Thanks


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Sep 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Guys, keep the thread on topic and stop the flaming. I just deleted a few posts in the thread.
> 
> Thanks



I was wondering where the heavy fire went.

Lifting weights does not make someone a bodybuilder.  Tons of people lift weights for general health reasons.  It's a great way to maintain bone density through old age, a good way to maintain a healthy and able body and it's actually a very good way to burn calories.  Why?  Because muscle burns calories.  Also, the metabolic effects of strength training include the fact that after a strength training session, caloric expenditure is ramped up.

So strength train.  It will burn more calories than running.  Cardio is good for conditioning and for shedding fat (as its primary fuel source is fat).  But any trainee should have a weight lifting base to their workouts.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Guys, keep the thread on topic and stop the flaming. I just deleted a few posts in the thread.
> 
> Thanks


 i apologize for my rant. it seems the past 2 days have been iffy as far as aggression


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 26, 2011)

might i suggest swimming? its fun its relaxing and if you bust ur ass in the pool very rewarding...


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

this is gon be good


----------



## Androlean Result (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, It's been a little over 3 weeks I think?  I've lost 11 pounds.  My arms and legs are more fit / defined.  My waste is thinner.  Beer gut almost gone.  I feel stronger.  Energy levels are way up.  The desire to exercise has increased.  I fit old clothes again.  I don't like the increase in acne and oily skin.  If I feel too aggressive I just skip a day of taking the Androlean and Chrysin.  I would suggest this to people who don't want to juice, and from people I've talked to this would be a good option for people 35+ who want to trim up and feel young again.  One of the side effects is an increase in libido which is good for older males who have decreased sex drive.  I have zits like a 20 year old.  I haven't had zits in 10 years.  LOL.  I feel young!  So far, a good result.  I think this might help serious body builders with PCT in lieu of whatever they take for that.  Also, this might prime them for their cycle.  To me it feels hormonal.  As if... makes you kind of horny like you were in your 20s.  It's great for energy.  It takes a couple of weeks to feel the energy increase.  People who juice probably won't notice these side effects as much since their test levels are volatile.


----------



## Androlean Result (Oct 17, 2011)

To me, this is a good product, if not the best DHEA product on the market both in terms of result and price.  I strongly suggest using this hand in hand with Chrysin.  I wasn't able to get the fat off the mid section before.  I will update more later.  I imagine this to be really mild for serious body builders, but a great dietary supplement for 35+ males (not females) who are interested in improving their appearance.  You definitely should work out with this product.  If you don't feel like working out at first, you will within a couple of weeks.  It kind of dug me out of my 30 something slump.  I'm moving to heavier weights this week.  The shake weight is something to keep in the corner of the office to do while your not too busy.  It will wear your arms out.  I with they would make one with more weight.  It tones, but doesn't build muscle.  I haven't notice that my arms are bigger.  The hangy fat is gone.  Also, the fat under my chin is almost gone.  Thanks to board moderators for making me feel welcome.  I just wanted to review this product and get help with getting back in shape.  Thank You.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm glad AL worked well for you bud and thank you for the review


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 17, 2011)

You should keep an eye on the new version of Androlean, it'll be 11-keto and 7-keto.  Great for leaning out, ESPECIALLY around the gut/love handles in men.  It'll be released sometime late this year or early 2012.


----------



## Androlean Result (Oct 28, 2011)

I have noticed that this product has more side effects.  If I stop taking it for a few days I have moments of depression.  However, I am a pre-disposed person who already had depression.  When I do take it, on schedule, my mood shifts from depressed to aggressive.  I behave a bit differently and see my world differently.  I noticed that when I trade stocks I play to win and less conservatively.  That can be both good and bad.  The biggest thing is that when I wake up I don't feel weak.  My body feels strong and ready for the day.  Instead of slouching my way to the shower, I jump in it.  I wash myself and meditate.  All day long I feel confident, despite the situation, and less nervous.  I used to feel anxious in crowds, but now I scan them, and feel reassured that I can defend myself if attacked.  I am former military, NOT COMBAT TRAINED, but was horrified by what I knew was happening.  Anxiety way down... confidence way up... mentally sharper.  I got attacked by a MILF lately.  That has not happened in a while.  Which was kind of cool.  I will continue to use this product and report results.  I feel more Alpha.  I went from being Alan Alda (the guy girls talk to)  to a clever and nerdy Jason Bourne.  Everything is more crisp.  I noticed that I was fattening up and that happens as you get older.  You go from looking like a stud to someone's dad.  I'm nobody's dad...   yet.    Definitely more focused on getting laid.  This could account for the aggression in trading stocks.  I'm building a new life.  This had to happen.  After talking with people who seriously train  (for body building competitions) they tell me that this is good for me.  They stir me away from juicing because they say that I have the depression issue and that it is magnified when the training cycle ends.  I never wanted to be a competition body builder, but wanted to be strong, quick, and pardon the pun but "all that I can be".  Definitely something happening when you take DHEA (Andro lean's primary ingredient) and Chrysin.  (It balances the whole thing for me and removes mid section fat)  My stomach is flat, my shoulders broader, my posture is better.  (especially socially)  I'm curious about psychological effects, but all seems mild in comparison to people whom juice.  We were never really trained for combat or anything.  We were taught to evade, to be fast and strong, and above all clever.  I recommend this product for older males whose job requires physical training.  (lifeguards, bodyguards, military, law enforcement)  I am on probation for a crime.  It has not shown up in my piss.  I hear it is not legal to ship it to Germany.  Can't confirm.


----------



## Androlean Result (Oct 28, 2011)

Oddly, thoughts of going back to the life I knew have returned. (crime)  I consider it... foolishness.  Wisdom now.  If the big guys who seriously train tell me to stay away from juice I will listen.  They're like... naw dude, we can't all be monsters.  Just be your best and stick with the supplements.  You're making progress.  I'm like... cool.  I think though, psychologically, the entire thing is about me taking control of my life.  I have my audacity back, I got attacked by a MILF, and it's like... yep... back in the saddle again.  More later.

The biggest muscle is between your ears.  Exercise that one first.  Everything else follows.  Even when some people are mean to you, remember, someone else will understand and help you.  I sincerely appreciate you guys being helpful to me.  I needed help.  Thank you.  This is a good place.


----------



## jbzjacked (Oct 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

